# Bosch 1615evs Router



## lenville (Sep 15, 2011)

I need a user's manual for my Bosch 1615evs Plunge Router. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help

Bosch 1615evs Owners Manual compiled pdf, doc, ppt ...
bosch 1615evs owners manual Downloads from Hotfiles, Rapidshare, and more! Gigabyte Downloads
Bosch 1615EVS.639 parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com


========



lenville said:


> I need a user's manual for my Bosch 1615evs Plunge Router. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## lenville (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info. I am having problems with the download being blocked by Avast with a malicious warning. I emailed their tech. support for help. I will let you know when and if this gets resolved. Have a nice evening.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Len

I'm not sure why they would "cancelle" the $4.50 "subcription" but Mike is the Bosch man on the forum you may want to drop him a email or PM he may know about one..

http://www.routerforums.com/members/mike-2223.html

========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Len, Bosch does not have the manual posted at this time, for general information you can use the 1613EVS manual from our router reference section. If you need parts for a 1615 or 1615EVS you must have the serial number to order them.(There are 6 variations) Any other questions please ask.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

alvia is better than avist Avist make's comp. run slow. All you need is zone alarm . A router . I have not use any on the virus program's for the last 6 yrs and have not got a virus. my 2 cent's


----------



## lenville (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the referral. I appreciated it


----------



## lenville (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks alot Mike. I downloaded the 1613evs manual. It should help.


----------



## lenville (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info.


----------

